# farmers donkey



## bev (Apr 14, 2009)

One day a farmer's donkey fell down into a 
well. The animal cried piteously for hours as 
the farmer tried to figure out what to do. 

Finally, he decided the animal was old, and the 
well needed to be covered up anyway; 
it just wasn't worth it to retrieve the donkey. 

He invited all his neighbors to come over and 
help him. They all grabbed a shovel and began 
to shovel dirt into the well. At first, the 
donkey realized what was happening and cried 
horribly. Then, to everyone's amazement he 
quieted down. 

A few shovel loads later, the farmer finally 
looked down the well. He was astonished at what 
he saw. With each shovel of dirt that hit his 
back, the donkey was doing something amazing. 
He would shake it off and take a step up. 

As the farmer's neighbors continued to shovel 
dirt on top of the animal, he would shake it 
off and take a step up. 

Pretty soon, everyone was amazed as the donkey 
stepped up over the edge of the well and 
happily trotted off! 

Life is going to shovel dirt on you, all kinds 
of dirt. The trick to getting out of the well 
is to shake it off and take a step up. Each of 
our troubles is a steppingstone. We can get out 
of the deepest wells just by not stopping, 
never giving up! Shake it off and take a step up. 

Remember the five simple rules to be happy: 

Free your heart from hatred - Forgive. 

Free your mind from worries - Most never happen. 

Live simply and appreciate what you have. 

Give more. 

Expect less . 


NOW ............ 

Enough of that crap. The donkey later came back, 
and bit the farmer who had tried to bury him. 
The gash from the bite got infected and 
the farmer eventually died in agony from septic shock. 


MORAL FROM TODAY'S LESSON: 

When you do something wrong, and try to cover 
your ass, it always comes back to bite you. 



 Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2009)

Another one of your gems, bev, thanks!


----------

